# LFC RSM APPT APS 2009



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jul 2009)

CANFORGEN 135/09 CLS 029/09 231410Z JUL 09
LFC RSM APPT APS 2009
UNCLASSIFIED

I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE FOLLOWING APPOINTMENTS FOR LAND FORCE COMMAND (READ IN THREE COLUMNS: UNIT, POSITION, NAME): 
CWO APPOINTMENT 
LFAA, LFAA RES SM, CWO BRENNAN G 
LFDTS, NCMPD CWO, CWO BARTH C 
CLS CONGRATULATES YOU 
POSTING INSTRUCTIONS WILL BE ISSUED SEPARATELY IF APPLICABLE


----------

